# Removing/installing upper control arm bushings w/ the alltrade 648604 kit



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know wther to post this in tools or automotive. I decided to post my findings on the alltrade 648604 kit 25 bushing service kit. I looked for write ups on this tools and found none save for the amazon reviews where I purchased it. Here is my review: Ok I used it today. You do disturb alignment. You have to take 22mm nuts off bolts holding upper control arm on and swing arm out to remove 24mm nuts/washers/press bushings out. You can mark frame and try to mount control back on frame close to original location. Bushings press out from inside out arm. A receiving adapter goes on outside of control arm. It's supposed to sit over/around bushing on control arm(not bushing-it straddles bushing) but bushing was a little bit too big in diameter so it sat a little off center. A adapter goes on the inside to push bushing out. A c clamp w/ a treaded rod pulls the receiver and adaper together via a threaded rod tightened by a 22mm socket. I had to use a 17 inch long gearwrench flex head 1/2 inch ratchet to get enough torque to pop bushings. To press in new bushing,it is the opposite. The bushing is pressed in from the outside using a insert that matches bushing diameter. The other end of c clamp goes inside of arm w/o any attachements.Plenty of krano kroil was used to press out and press in bushings. I discovered that you really have to line insert up w/ bushing during press in and pay attention that it stays centered and doesn't slip to outside. This happened on first bushing and it slipped off bushing bent the metal lip of bushing and put a dent in outside corner of rubber. This was minor and since bushing was half pressed in I recentered insert and pushed it in the rest of the way. It looks ok in. Just a slightly bent lip on one side. The bushing on other side pressed in fine. Removal ,however ,involved the bushing being pressed out of arm but it remained seized on shaft. I removed shaft and put it in a vise. I removed w/ knipex pliers. Tommorow or wednesday i'll do the passenger side of my '99 dakota club cab R/T. Please note that this truck was garage kept w/ 50,000 orignal miles. Tool works well but I wish it would straddle outside of bushing better. I don't like pressing bushing out at a slight angle. I'm having trouble getting the upper control arm remounted. I think I will have to loosen bottom shock mounts so upper arm can be pulled back over the bolts on frame.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

post it on Amazon.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Got arm mounted. Had trouble attaching brake line. It was bent. I rebent it carefully. It got caught by accident swing arm out for bushing removal/install. Has to order a 0 degree offset 22mm wrench to remove nut that holds arm to frame on passenger side exhaust manifold in the way. I choose a hazet wrench. So far just drivers side is done.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I use an OTC Ball Joint Press for Control Arm bushings. It works great with a few large sized sockets.

This also works too, and I can verify that it does from experience for getting the rubber out of the casing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZ9IKbRu91o

I had a bushing that had been in the car since 1966 (actually, all of them were, but one particular one gave me a lot of trouble), and just would not press out without trying to collapse the arm. I did the drill trick to get the rubber out, then used a flat head screw driver and a hammer to try to cave in the metal casing so that it would fall out. When that didn't work, we cut it out.


Riviera Front End Rebuild by r0ckstarr, on Flickr


----------

